# Can breastfeeding cause low progesterone in pregnancy?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

This question just popped into my mind and I couldn't find any info on it. I'm still nursing my 3 yr old. I'm 5w3d pregnant. My progesterone was extremely low 17 DPO at 2.9. My hcg was fine though. I had low progesterone with dd...but not that low. I'm desperate to try and figure out why mine is so low other than the fact that I could miscarry I had really messed up hormones even before dd. I'm taking Prometrium now but wondered if the nursing could've caused the decreased progesterone? Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

I was seeing if you had your hcg and progesterone levels checked again? How's your temps? Still pretty high above the coverline?

I can't help you with the BFing and progesterone problem, as my body like other family members doesn't produce milk....something hormonal I believe.

Also, you mentioned that you were taking vitex then stoppedi it ~2 weeks ago...I've heard of people taking it throughout the 1st trimester. It supposedly has something to do with regulating progesterone or something. I can't remember. I was taking it before this pg along with EPO, then stopped both when I found out. I do know there's *some* controversy in taking vitex during the 1st trimester. Maybe research it?

hope you're doing well


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenns_3_babies* 
I was seeing if you had your hcg and progesterone levels checked again? How's your temps? Still pretty high above the coverline?

I can't help you with the BFing and progesterone problem, as my body like other family members doesn't produce milk....something hormonal I believe.

Also, you mentioned that you were taking vitex then stoppedi it ~2 weeks ago...I've heard of people taking it throughout the 1st trimester. It supposedly has something to do with regulating progesterone or something. I can't remember. I was taking it before this pg along with EPO, then stopped both when I found out. I do know there's *some* controversy in taking vitex during the 1st trimester. Maybe research it?

hope you're doing well

Hi







My temps are doing much better since I started the Prometrium...still up and down but the ups are higher. I had my hcg drawn 2x's last week and I'll get the results next week. Thanks for asking


----------

